# Wish Us Luck!



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Here in a couple of hours we'll be pulling out with our camper to head towards a Nebraska state park called Indian Caves.

We go there every year with some friends of ours and decorate our campsites.

They have a competition every year for the best decorated campsite (we've won the last three years in a row!  ).

Sadly, the 750W strobe lightning effect won't be there due to the controller being on back order. Also, the cave
eyes won't be there either due to some complications with the controller. 

But, I'm not going to let that dampen my fun in any way! 

I'll be sure to get some pics and report back!

See ya on Sunday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds like a fun time, we'll see you when you get back!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Good luck to you! 
Keep us updated on how things go!
Have a GREAT time!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Luck!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Cant wait to see the pics too! Have Fun!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome! I used to do the haunted campsite thing, too...it's alot of fun! Enjoy yourself, and take lots of pix (get pix of your competiton, too!)


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That sounds like a blast! good luck and have a great time!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm back! 

It was a cold, wet, & rainy four day weekend... except for Saturday when we did our haunt.  
Won first place for the third year in a row!









Will post some pics in the next couple of days after we get a few things cleaned up and 
I get the pics downloaded from the camera.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Way to go Moon Dog!!!! Hurry up and post those pic!!!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Congratulations Moon Dog! 
Waiting anxiously for those pics!!!


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds cool! Bring home the gold!


----------

